# Looking for sales advice



## TStegall (Sep 15, 2021)

Hey everyone! I inherited some Tyco HO and I want to sell them to someone who will really love them and use them. As buyers, is it preferred to purchase them from someone like me if the train cars are still in their boxes (the boxes are discolored and damaged) OR should I write the name of the car in a gallon ziplock and store them that way for selling ? Thank you for any advice or help!!!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would probably donate what you have to Good Will. Might make a kids Christmas a little brighter. Very few here are interested in Tyco.


----------



## TStegall (Sep 15, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> I would probably donate what you have to Good Will. Might make a kids Christmas a little brighter. Very few here are interested in Tyco.


Hi! Can you explain why Tyco is not liked?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

We are mostly model railroaders here. Tyco is considered entry-level toy train equipment for children getting started in the hobby to see if there is any further interest in a year or two's time that will lead to more detailed and better running and equipped rolling stock and locomotives.

Tyco produced no DCC or DCC Ready equipment and are not prime candidates for conversion due to the cheap motors used in these toys.

Still, there are a few adults out there that still run this equipment as a reminder of their childhood, or that they never grew up.


----------



## TStegall (Sep 15, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> We are mostly model railroaders here. Tyco is considered entry-level toy train equipment for children getting started in the hobby to see if there is any further interest in a year or two's time that will lead to more detailed and better running and equipped rolling stock and locomotives.
> 
> Tyco produced no DCC or DCC Ready equipment and are not prime candidates for conversion due to the cheap motors used in these toys.
> 
> Still, there are a few adults out there that still run this equipment as a reminder of their childhood, or that they never grew up.


Oh! I did not know that about Tyco. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

You could give Craigslist or Facebook Marketplace a try and you might even get lucky here. You never know. Good luck


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Some Tyco stuff can be worth a fair about of money. Like anything else it depends on different things. Ebay is a go place to look to get an idea of value. It's an absolute answer, just an idea.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DaveInTheHat said:


> Some Tyco stuff can be worth a fair about of money. Like anything else it depends on different things. Ebay is a go place to look to get an idea of value. It's an absolute answer, just an idea.


And there are Tyco collectors out there.
But I guess not here.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Take pics and post them in for sale here with boxes I think, maybe put them on top or something like that. Or here and see if there's any diamonds in the rough, folks may suggest prices. There are other forums too. I had luck selling quite a bit of more recent Lionel stuff on a forum a few years back. Another option is to take them to a local hobby store that sells model trains and see if they'll take them. The one near me has quite a pile of old Tyco most of which doesn't work, but for a few bucks my kids enjoy them. And I don't worry about them getting lost in tbe mud, etc...


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> And there are Tyco collectors out there.
> But I guess not here.


The Tyco collectors page on Facebook has over 1400 members. There are a few web sites for Tyco train collectors.


----------



## TStegall (Sep 15, 2021)

DaveInTheHat said:


> Some Tyco stuff can be worth a fair about of money. Like anything else it depends on different things. Ebay is a go place to look to get an idea of value. It's an absolute answer, just an idea.


Thank you. I will!


----------



## TStegall (Sep 15, 2021)

Severn said:


> Take pics and post them in for sale here with boxes I think, maybe put them on top or something like that. Or here and see if there's any diamonds in the rough, folks may suggest prices. There are other forums too. I had luck selling quite a bit of more recent Lionel stuff on a forum a few years back. Another option is to take them to a local hobby store that sells model trains and see if they'll take them. The one near me has quite a pile of old Tyco most of which doesn't work, but for a few bucks my kids enjoy them. And I don't worry about them getting lost in tbe mud, etc...


Thank you!


----------



## TStegall (Sep 15, 2021)

DaveInTheHat said:


> The Tyco collectors page on Facebook has over 1400 members. There are a few web sites for Tyco train collectors.


I will check them out!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't pass off all Tyco as junk. It depends on paint, condition and car or loco type. For example, you're lucky to get $5-10 for a typical Alco C430 locomotive. The same loco in the Silver Streak or Golden Eagle paint gets $20. But a Presidential Seal one can go for $70. Same models, just different paint.

Their billboard hoppers can go for $10-20, with good condition Domino Sugar and Tide ones going for $50-70.

You can always mail them to me, I'm a patient researcher, I'll make sure they get to the right homes...😁👍


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I actually use some Tyco stuff, some of their cars are good candidates for chassis transplants and detail into decent models, I have a ton of the 50’ flats, and the shorty hi cube boxcars, post some pics of what you have


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I actually use some Tyco stuff, some of their cars are good candidates for chassis transplants and detail into decent models, I have a ton of the 50’ flats, and the shorty hi cube boxcars, post some pics of what you have


they make great repowers too...the Chatt really turns heads when it walks away with thirty cars. Both are repowered with modified Athearn drives...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

shaygetz said:


> they make great repowers too...the Chatt really turns heads when it walks away with thirty cars. Both are repowered with modified Athearn drives...


So, other than the body, that really isn’t a Tyco anymore…..to me, that’s a testament to how poor the Tyco drives were….

Some of the cars were neat though…..


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> So, other than the body, that really isn’t a Tyco anymore…..to me, that’s a testament to how poor the Tyco drives were….
> 
> Some of the cars were neat though…..


A lot of the cars were actually decent castings same for early Life Like and Bachman, strip the gaudy super gloss paint job add some details and mount them on a decent chassis I have a hoard of body shells from the aforementioned manufacturers, years ago a guy I knew used a Tyco C430 on an atlas chassis and built a beautiful model of a Conrail C430, back before Bowser even thought of theirs


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Old_Hobo said:


> So, other than the body, that really isn’t a Tyco anymore…..to me, that’s a testament to how poor the Tyco drives were….
> 
> Some of the cars were neat though…..


with the exception of Mantua steam engines, Tyco diesel models are awful runners, even their earlier, better MU drives. However, I don't dare modify my Presidential Seal C430 because it's highly collectable.

as has been pointed out, their cars aren't all that bad. I replace the wheels, add weight and body mount Kadee #5s to mine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> with the exception of Mantua steam engines, Tyco diesel models are awful runners, even their earlier, better MU drives. However, I don't dare modify my Presidential Seal C430 because it's highly collectable.
> 
> as has been pointed out, their cars aren't all that bad. I replace the wheels, add weight and body mount Kadee #5s to mine.


And they are cheaper to buy. 
Right Mr. Frugal 

The OP should post a few pictures of them, huh?


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

Here is my honest opinion. Sell them on EBAY. Take moment to share the story of how you got them. It is the family story that will command the money. If there is no story, fine. Paint the picture of why at the time these were AMAZING - and they were. I would venture to say many of us had them growing up. ANY Grandpa would love to share them as would any Dad. People long for that connection, the trains you have are actually a time machine. If you have rails, take may great digital pictures of them in scene, if not take the effort to present what they mean to YOU. They are not worthless, they are history.... Rob


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

TStegall said:


> Hey everyone! I inherited some Tyco HO and I want to sell them to someone who will really love them and use them. As buyers, is it preferred to purchase them from someone like me if the train cars are still in their boxes (the boxes are discolored and damaged) OR should I write the name of the car in a gallon ziplock and store them that way for selling ? Thank you for any advice or help!!!


Even if the boxes aren't in great shape I would leave everything in them, might bring a bit more money and will help prevent damage if shipping. If you have any locomotives I would test them so you can let the buyer know if they work or not, if you don't have a powerpack you can use a 9 volt battery. Facebook groups would be good place to sell. I see tyco going for higher prices than I expect on Ebay so that's another option, just have to sell it in lots because selling lower dollar item's individually doesnt work with the price of shipping.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Bonz85 said:


> Even if the boxes aren't in great shape I would leave everything in them, might bring a bit more money...


Having the original box _always_ gets more money, IME.

Trains, knives, guns, commemorative coins... pretty much everything except household appliances and socks.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Stumpy said:


> Having the original box _always_ gets more money, IME.
> 
> Trains, knives, guns, commemorative coins... pretty much everything except household appliances and socks.


I would say more often than not but some people could care less about it. Personally a lot of my RR is used equipment and with much of it I wouldn't have paid more just because it was in a box or wouldn't pay a bit more for one in a box vs. no box. Tyco is a 2 or 3 dollar car on a good day and having a box probably isn't going to make it 4 or 5 unless you find the right buyer. But it would be a waste to toss the box when the intention is to sell the item.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Stumpy said:


> Having the original box _always_ gets more money, IME.
> 
> Trains, knives, guns, commemorative coins... pretty much everything except household appliances and socks.


You buy socks in a box?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I buy my boxers in a bag….😁


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I bought two golden eagles myself with the intent of upgrading them. One of Stewart's fits them pretty good. But... My project is not done yet...

Similarly I have a bunch of cars from days gone by and I retrofitted the couplers to kadee and put new metal wheels on them...

They are fun to get out now and again.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> I buy my boxers in a bag….😁


Ironically, I buy my kitchen bags in boxes.


----------



## Bull (Nov 17, 2018)

Head over to tycodepot.com. Those guys will be glad to help you put a value on your trains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TStegall (Sep 15, 2021)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I actually use some Tyco stuff, some of their cars are good candidates for chassis transplants and detail into decent models, I have a ton of the 50’ flats, and the shorty hi cube boxcars, post some pics of what you have


I will, since some of the posts are making me feel inclined, post pics of what I have tomorrow. This is exciting. It’s a whole world I didn’t even know about.


----------



## TStegall (Sep 15, 2021)

Bigfoot21075 said:


> Here is my honest opinion. Sell them on EBAY. Take moment to share the story of how you got them. It is the family story that will command the money. If there is no story, fine. Paint the picture of why at the time these were AMAZING - and they were. I would venture to say many of us had them growing up. ANY Grandpa would love to share them as would any Dad. People long for that connection, the trains you have are actually a time machine. If you have rails, take may great digital pictures of them in scene, if not take the effort to present what they mean to YOU. They are not worthless, they are history.... Rob


Rob, you’re a gem.


----------



## TStegall (Sep 15, 2021)

TStegall said:


> Hey everyone! I inherited some Tyco HO and I want to sell them to someone who will really love them and use them. As buyers, is it preferred to purchase them from someone like me if the train cars are still in their boxes (the boxes are discolored and damaged) OR should I write the name of the car in a gallon ziplock and store them that way for selling ? Thank you for any advice or help!!!


all of my stuff has been posted as COLLECTION NEEDS TO GO (in 4 parts)


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Tyco facebook page: Facebook Groups


----------

